# using polo wraps help please



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

ok i am new at this and i was wondering if someone could explain to me how to wrap my thoroughbreds legs and when i should wrap them please any thing will help .........oh and can i wrap her knees....


thanks for your help


----------



## luvsmygirls (Mar 3, 2009)

might i ask a couple of questions? why do you want to wrap your horses legs? any particular reason that you want to use polo wraps specifically? have you even used a polo wrap before/wrapped a horses leg?


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Watch this video. ) I wrap my TB's legs when we lunge or go on a trail ride. Also if we are jumping.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I always wrap atleast my horse's front legs. It's just a safeguard against injury, like shin splints, or strains and sprains. Especially with young horses, it is a wise choice to get them used to wrapping. Alot of people will tell you that it will weaken the horse's legs, but considering they are only wrapped for an hour or two, compared to being unwrapped, 22 hours a day and they will do all kinds of moving about in that time? I don't really believe that myth too much. I just like to know that when I am working with him, that his legs have a bit of protection there. 

As far as how to wrap, you will start at the middle of his cannon, and wrap down the leg and back up to the knee. You want to wrap it fairly snug, but not so that it will be cutting off circulation; you just don't want the wrap to loosen or start falling down the leg, as that is counterproductive to wrapping. 

Generally you don't wrap the knee itself. If the horse does have some sort of knee injury, there are different types of knee wraps available for that.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Wrapping is a really delicate thing. It is best if you practice with someone who knows how to wrap correctly and can help you out until you get the tecnique down pat. The tension is extremely important, and any "bunching" or excess tension in the wrong places can create pressure points that _can_ injure the horse. I do occasionally wrap my horses, and it's a valuable skill to have (think vet wrapping and bandaging a cut on your horse's leg), but for protection during riding or lunging, I go for a splint boot or support boot. They're just easier to handle and less uncertain.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Do not wrap your horses legs without someone there to help you and walk you through it in person - someone who is experienced with wrapping horses legs. 

This is not something to get advice on how to do over a computer.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I use to polo wrap a lot, but I fell i love with SMB elite by Professional Choice and use those all around now.


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

well my horse has chipped knees and i was just wanting to know what i could do to make her comfortable while riding her and i was told to wrap her legs for more support but thanks for the advise


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Why not splint boots?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmm, I don't know if wrapping your horses legs will aid in relief for chipped knee's. 

This is something I would definately discuss with my Vet before you throw wraps or SMB's on.


----------



## luvsmygirls (Mar 3, 2009)

it sounds like some sort of knee brace would be most effective but i would talk to your vet first because some wraps can do more harm than good.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Definitely consult your vet for advice on dealing with chipped knees. I'm not familiar with dealing with that kind of injury, but your vet will be able to steer you in the right direction, and probably give you a wrapping lesson if that is what he recommends.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I definitely would find out more from the vet on the horse's condition; just putting a wrap on the knee could compound the problem not benefit her. Discuss pros and cons to different wraps, and perhaps how you should work her, how much she can handle, and what she can handle; definitely no jumping or high stress riding for a horse like this, I would think. Anyway, I would consult a vet, preferably one who specializes in joint problems and bone issues, that way you have a better perspective, and not just speculation.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

The first time I walked into a tack shop and asked about Polo Wraps, the attendant (who owns and shows 6 different horses) immediately replied "I think splint boots are far easier, safer, and faster." then went into explaining, Because of the danger of creating pressure points on the horses legs, takes forever to do horses that can't stand still (my tb being prime example of this), and they are harder to clean than splint boots.

She said they would be fine for short times in the float, but other than that, she strongly headed me in the direction of splint boots... And to be honest, I'm glad she did, because bubbles stands still for about 5 seconds (which thankfully is all it takes to put the boots on) and thats it... round and round in circles we go. (she has a tying up issue, or else we would do that)

Three words on splint boots:

Faster, Cheaper, Easier


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

I think splint boots are okay, but I prefer polos. I agree though, when done wrong, polos, just like standing wraps, can be incredibly dangerous. Every kid i teach to use them has to get them checked for over a month to make sure they are done correctly. I find that, especially for jumping, they protect the horses legs better. plus, some horses tend to clip their legs while moving. i don't know why, but some do and polos help below where the splints stop.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Did anyone else experienced with polo wraps or doing a standing wrap watch that video link posted?


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Here is the best way to learn how to wrap polos, repetition. You don't wrap a polo around the knees or the pasterns, but just slightly under the fetlock and around the cannons. There is also a certain direction you wrap each leg to make sure you are only pulling or tightening across the bone, not the tendon, and this can be troublesome at first. It is also hard to judge the amount of polo you have versus the amount of leg you have and that just takes practice. If you have regular old felt polos with velcro you are pretty safe to learn and not do much damage, but don't use track wraps or standing bandages until you have a very good handle on polos. If I were you, I would find a barn where they have a professional groom and ask if you can wrap every horse he has to turnout or groom for riding. If you agree to be uber helpful you might get the amount of practice you need to have a handle on the basics. Some grooms polo twenty horses a day, and he /she can start by demonstrating, then letting you atempt, reatempt, roll the polo and let him/her do it until the next horse comes out. But if you practice on twenty horses, and agree to roll up all the polos, even his, you would get the best understanding of how to do it. If you stay helpful you could maybe even learn more about standing bandages and such. Thats my best advice, I watched the video, it was good, she wrapped a good polo, mine varies slightly, I don't double figure eight the bottom, but I don't agree with the last part about it doesn't matter which way you wrap but I don't think she was stating her opinion.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Piper182 said:


> I think splint boots are okay, but I prefer polos. I agree though, when done wrong, polos, just like standing wraps, can be incredibly dangerous. Every kid i teach to use them has to get them checked for over a month to make sure they are done correctly. I find that, especially for jumping, they protect the horses legs better. plus, some horses tend to clip their legs while moving. i don't know why, but some do and polos help below where the splints stop.


I'm the same...I have splint boots, and some SMB's but I prefer the Polos...I think I have like 5 sets of them! Hahaha...I love that they are easy to clean, and when one is being washed, I always have another one that is ready to go...It's not hard to learn how to properly wrap either. :wink:


----------

